# Taxes delayed !! 2020



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

How Many of you all
Have field taxes as self employed before the 10200 tax forgiveness bill ? 
and how many of you Filled on the 02/12/2020
And your taxes are still being PROCESSED a refund date will Be available !!!!
Lmao !!!!!!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad I did not file yet and Glad I will owe and not be looking for a refund.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since I owe every year I do not file until the last day. In reality it accomplishes nothing but somehow it makes me feel better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Since I owe every year I do not file until the last day. In reality it accomplishes nothing but somehow it makes me feel better.


Im getting a rebate & still have not filed.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I filed. I actually got a refund this year and it's already been deposited into my account. I'll get another refund once they process the $10,200 tax free unemployment money


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I paid zero in taxes 2017 through today. Rideshare food deliveries . My miles i drive over lap money owed . 
2019 zero federal owed or paid to me . 650 dollars state return 
2020 federal return was zero and zero owed .State tax return 951 dollars .
I did not take the free cheese unemployment . Im still waiting for my 600 and 1400 checks .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Since I owe every year I do not file until the last day. In reality it accomplishes nothing but somehow it makes me feel better.


I take that tactic one step further. I do the automatic extension, every year, and file on October 15th. The small penalty and interest hit seems to be worth it to me. I don't want them to have my money until the last possible moment.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> Im still waiting for my 600 and 1400 checks .


From what I have read, I think you're supposed to apply for and receive the $600 payment through filing of your 2020 tax return. Did you see a question re whet you had received the stimulus checks?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> From what I have read, I think you're supposed to apply for and receive the $600 payment through filing of your 2020 tax return. Did you see a question re whet you had received the stimulus checks?


Yes My accountant asked me this . I think its just the irs feds are so backed up.
I got back my state tax returns .


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Since I owe every year I do not file until the last day. In reality it accomplishes nothing but somehow it makes me feel better.


Lol.. I owe over 30 k. I will be waiting until last day too. I hope they extend till june


----------

